# Private Messages



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

OK, I may be dense, but I am PMing and all I can see is my incoming and not my sent messages. When I go to sent messages it reads 0..? I have sent at least 3-4 messages to the same member.

Am i missing something obvious? :scratchhead:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Go to your Private Messages. Go to the Jump to Folder drop down menu and change it to Sent Messages. I think you'll find they're listed there.


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Tried that it there are no messages in Sent Messages...?


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

You have to click (the radio dial button kinda thing) the option to SAVE the sent message (in sent msg folder) before you submit it (or submit the reply)

it is a pain......they should AUTOMATICALLY save all sent msg there is no option for that


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You can set up your account to save Sent messages automatically. 

Go into your *User CP* < *Edit Options* < *Messaging & Notification*

It is the last option in this list.

*When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder
[x] Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default*

*:smthumbup:

*- dm, community support *
*


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah ha!!! Thanks!!


----------

